# Bolt holding wall mount on LCD TV spins but does not come out?



## estrda1

I was trying to remove the bolts that were securing a wall mount arm on back of the LCD TV and was able to remove three of them but one bolt is only spinning in place but does not come off.The bolt still requires a ratchet to move it but it is not coming out. The bolt is screwed in to one of the rear factory threads that are used to attach the arms that typically attach to a wall mount. I tried applying pressure and twisting it while trying to remove it but no dice. I am hesitant to apply to much pressure and will break the 55" LCD TV. Any tips?


----------



## MrBobb

Sounds like the nut inside the TV is broken. U may have to carefully cut out the bracket using something like a dremel tool, so once the bracket is off, u can remove the TV's backing, THEN u can get in there with a pliers and remote/fix the screw.


Hopefully someone else has a less invasive solution for ya.


----------



## Neurorad

Maybe something like this would let you pull harder on the screw while twisting it.


----------



## Neurorad

You might be stuck drilling it out or cutting it, and hoping the other 3 bolts will hold it.


Is this some kind of adapter plate? Would another size adapter plate use different holes on the back of the TV?


----------



## Colm

Sounds to me like the metal threaded insert in the back of the TV is spinning. If so, you may have to grind, cut, or drill the head off the bolt.


----------



## freezy29

what did you end up doing? im having the same issue and don't know what to do from here. i need to remount the tv to a different mount, but if i cant get the bolts out i wont be able to. after i cut the heads off the bolts was it fairly easy to remove the bolts?


----------



## Colm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freezy29* /forum/post/21165162
> 
> 
> after i cut the heads off the bolts was it fairly easy to remove the bolts?



No, that is why you have to cut the heads off. Assuming you didn't cross thread the bolt in the first place, you need to get a grip on the insert, or at least the boss holding the insert, to keep it from turning while you extract the bolt. If the bolt is cross threaded, you have an even bigger problem, and the insert will likely be unusable if you get the bolt out.


FWIW there is a sure way to get the bolt out, electrostatic discharge machining. It basically eats the bolt and leaves the threads of the insert intact. I have no idea what it would cost you.


----------

